# Pro-Tools MIDI issues



## NateVH (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm having issues with Pro-Tools. Whenever I record MIDI into a session I'm getting a duplicate note. It's super small and basically just overlaps the note start point of every MIDI note if that makes sense. It started out of nowhere. I haven't changed any settings. I've done everything but reinstall Pro-Tools but I'd rather try to just fix it. I've looked but I can't find any way to fix it and its causing a lot of problems in my DAW. I'm using an Axiom 61 PRO connected via USB and my audio interface is a Scarlet 2i2. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mscp (Jun 25, 2021)

NateVH said:


> Hey guys, I'm having issues with Pro-Tools. Whenever I record MIDI into a session I'm getting a duplicate note. It's super small and basically just overlaps the note start point of every MIDI note if that makes sense. It started out of nowhere. I haven't changed any settings. I've done everything but reinstall Pro-Tools but I'd rather try to just fix it. I've looked but I can't find any way to fix it and its causing a lot of problems in my DAW. I'm using an Axiom 61 PRO connected via USB and my audio interface is a Scarlet 2i2. Thanks for any help.


Only in PT? Because generally the culprit behind this kind of behaviour is the MIDI keyboard.


----------



## NateVH (Jun 25, 2021)

I can’t verify because pro tools is the only daw I use. I originally thought it was as well but I reset the keyboard back to default, made sure there weren’t more than one zone active etc.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey has anyone heard about SAMPLE ROUNDING ERROR? this BUG affect all versions of ProTools since more then a decade…. They still don’t get a fix fit this, and working with MIDI on Avid it’s a Nightmare. Nobody seems to care, after they could hear there it’s bad alignment notes, duplicated notes and so much more. Nightmare and there it’s no fix yet. I still struggle with it since then and lost hours and days to keep my sessions clean without this bad behavior. Just google it. Aaah and this affect also audio regions to!


----------



## cuttime (Jun 25, 2021)

Try a MIDI monitoring application. I'm on a Mac and can't get get by without Snoize MIDI Monitor.


----------



## NateVH (Jun 25, 2021)

What exactly does it do?


----------



## cuttime (Jun 25, 2021)

NateVH said:


> What exactly does it do?


It shows you all MIDI information in real-time from all devices.





snoize: MIDI Monitor







www.snoize.com


----------



## NateVH (Jun 26, 2021)

Oh fair enough I’ll check it out and see if I can figure out what’s going on. Thanks!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 26, 2021)

NateVH said:


> Hey guys, I'm having issues with Pro-Tools. Whenever I record MIDI into a session I'm getting a duplicate note. It's super small and basically just overlaps the note start point of every MIDI note if that makes sense. It started out of nowhere. I haven't changed any settings. I've done everything but reinstall Pro-Tools but I'd rather try to just fix it. I've looked but I can't find any way to fix it and its causing a lot of problems in my DAW. I'm using an Axiom 61 PRO connected via USB and my audio interface is a Scarlet 2i2. Thanks for any help.


There’s a menu item in PT to remove duplicate notes fwiw.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 26, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> There’s a menu item in PT to remove duplicate notes fwiw.








How do I remove doubled notes in ProTools? - SweetCare


Doubled notes in ProTools can exist if a keyboard is connected via USB and MIDI cables at the same time. It may also happen if a keyboard or MIDI interface is malfunctioning. To remove the duplicate notes: Select all the MIDI on the track in question Select Event menu>Remove Duplicate Notes




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Flyo (Jun 26, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> How do I remove doubled notes in ProTools? - SweetCare
> 
> 
> Doubled notes in ProTools can exist if a keyboard is connected via USB and MIDI cables at the same time. It may also happen if a keyboard or MIDI interface is malfunctioning. To remove the duplicate notes: Select all the MIDI on the track in question Select Event menu>Remove Duplicate Notes
> ...


Thanks, yes it does, but this bug affects all from regions to audio, it’s much more intricate than duplicated notes, in fact when this occurs even that function of erase duplicates notes doesn’t work either. It’s a profound bug, there are threads of that and they talked about that this affect on session with different BPMs, it’s hard to work with but was my daw since days of Digi… they don’t ever fixed and it’s the only Daw in the market that have this horrible and frustrating bug


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 26, 2021)

Flyo said:


> this bug affects all from regions to audio, it’s much more intricate than duplicated notes, in fact when this occurs even that function of erase duplicates notes doesn’t work either. It’s a profound bug, there are threads of that and they talked about that this affect on session with different BPMs, it’s hard to work with but was my daw since days of Digi… they don’t ever fixed and it’s the only Daw in the market that have this horrible and frustrating bug


@Flyo I understand you are talking about a specific bug. I’m not addressing the rounding bug you’re mentioning. I’ve also used PT since the days of Digidesign and Sound Designer. 

The original post said:


NateVH said:


> It started out of nowhere. I haven't changed any settings.


This _seems_ more like the hardware issue others were mentioning. And the reason I linked the steps to remove duplicate notes was a workaround for the hardware issue, as Sweetwater mentions. The probability is more likely that’s where the issue lies.

@NateVH can you try other MIDI controllers or recreate your MIDI setup? Or as @cuttime mentioned monitor the MIDI?


----------



## NateVH (Jun 26, 2021)

I haven’t had a chance today (work) but I will look into it tomorrow evening or Monday.


----------



## mscp (Jun 27, 2021)

NateVH said:


> I can’t verify because pro tools is the only daw I use. I originally thought it was as well but I reset the keyboard back to default, made sure there weren’t more than one zone active etc.


It could be a mechanical thing --- perhaps the keyboard bed...

I have a SL 88 Studio and it's ridden with this problem.


----------



## NateVH (Jun 29, 2021)

cuttime said:


> Try a MIDI monitoring application. I'm on a Mac and can't get get by without Snoize MIDI Monitor.





Soundbed said:


> @Flyo I understand you are talking about a specific bug. I’m not addressing the rounding bug you’re mentioning. I’ve also used PT since the days of Digidesign and Sound Designer.
> 
> The original post said:
> 
> ...


I got a MIDI Monitor but I don't see anything out of the ordinary. I don't have another controller. Just the one. It doesn't seem to be inputing multiple notes. I'll attach a screencap of the MIDI monitor in case someone else sees something I don't.


----------



## Tralen (Jun 29, 2021)

Can't you install another DAW just to pinpoint if the issue is with PT or something else?

Reaper is fully functional and free for 60 days, no registration required.


----------



## NateVH (Jun 29, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Can't you install another DAW just to pinpoint if the issue is with PT or something else?
> 
> Reaper is fully functional and free for 60 days, no registration required.


That was a great idea I tried it in Reaper and no duplicates. It has to be a setting in Pro Tools somewhere.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 29, 2021)

NateVH said:


> That was a great idea I tried it in Reaper and no duplicates. It has to be a setting in Pro Tools somewhere.


Ok I know you didn’t change any settings but it sounds to me like a MIDI feedback loop. Maybe you accidentally hit a keystroke. Did you review all your MIDI through options and your audio midi setup? I am trying to remember what it’s called but there’s a midi monitor/midi through option in a menu that can be checked or unchecked iirc. Sorry if this isn’t helpful.
I also looked at your midi monitor screenshot and it looked like there were not duplicate note ons.


----------



## Tralen (Jun 30, 2021)

NateVH said:


> That was a great idea I tried it in Reaper and no duplicates. It has to be a setting in Pro Tools somewhere.


Since the problems is with PT, try moving your preferences to a separate folder, and starting PT in a vanilla state. If the problem is solved, you know it is not a problem with your actual installation of PT and you don't need to reinstall.

If you want to keep your preferences, though, you will have to review them and find where the problem is.

This article explains what are the paths for the preference files. Skip after the part where the payed apps are discussed. You don't have to delete the preferences, just move them.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 30, 2021)

NateVH said:


> That was a great idea I tried it in Reaper and no duplicates. It has to be a setting in Pro Tools somewhere.


I’ve been working in midi on PT over a decade and have not heard of this bug. But... there was a time when I first used it that It had double notes.

Turns out when you use “All” as your midi input, you can get some loop through issue that duplicates the recorded midi note. Try changing your midi input to just the keyboard, and see if you still get the double note. In the meantime I’ll try to remember specifically what it was, since I haven’t had the problem since (midi thru should be off? Maybe that was it?)


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 30, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I’ve been working in midi on PT over a decade and have not heard of this bug. But... there was a time when I first used it that It had double notes.
> 
> Turns out when you use “All” as your midi input, you can get some loop through issue that duplicates the recorded midi note. Try changing your midi input to just the keyboard, and see if you still get the double note. In the meantime I’ll try to remember specifically what it was, since I haven’t had the problem since (midi thru should be off? Maybe that was it?)


Yes I seem to recall something like this as well. So. Long. Ago. Lol! :D


----------



## NateVH (Jun 30, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I’ve been working in midi on PT over a decade and have not heard of this bug. But... there was a time when I first used it that It had double notes.
> 
> Turns out when you use “All” as your midi input, you can get some loop through issue that duplicates the recorded midi note. Try changing your midi input to just the keyboard, and see if you still get the double note. In the meantime I’ll try to remember specifically what it was, since I haven’t had the problem since (midi thru should be off? Maybe that was it?)


THAT WAS IT! Thank you so much! Somehow it added a second 'set' for my controller and caused duplicates or every note. Not sure how it happened. Like I said it was working fine and just suddenly stopped. Somehow that duplicate controller input somehow just appeared out of nowhere.


----------

